# Keep your horses from being stolen, your pastures safe



## ducks4you (Nov 4, 2009)

I was reading this post on BYC:
_Stolen Horse--- Media, Lawyers, Humane Society Won't Help_
This reminded me of the crazy stuff that's been happening in the last few years.  Recently, we've all read about unwanted horses being dumped in strangers pastures.  A few years back, it was horses being stolen, slaughtered and the meat sent to France (and other countries) to supplement a lack of beef due to Mad Cow's disease in GB.  So...what to do?  I have some suggestions, if you haven't already done these things:
_--Coggins paperwork every year._
You Vet has to examine your horse, and will record markings for identification.
_--Health Papers_
We have to have them 30 days current to travel and not have our horses impounded. 
_Brands or Freeze Tattoos_
Many breeds already do this for identification.  TB's have their tattoes on the underside of the upper lip.
_Subcutaneous I.D._
If I owned a really expensive breeding animal, I think that the cost would be worth it.
_Lock & chain the gates you don't use often_
I only have 5 acres, in a long rectangle, but I have locks on the west gate and east gate of my north pasture, and the south gate of my south pasture.  It's not a lot of trouble to open when I need to exit or enter with my horse of my truck.
_Security second chains for gates_
Speaking of gates, make extra chains for your gates. I have taken extra heavy-duty dog chain and linked it together with a spring hook so I can hook it over the wooden fencepost  with one hand and keep my "escape artists" in. It's easier to handle when you're leading

Anybody got more?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 4, 2009)

I would think dogs running around the property would keep some people away. We have 6 dogs and when they are all out and barking, it is a bit overwhelming.

Make sure you have pictures of your animals from all angles and put that in a folder with any registrations or other stuff on your animal. Even have the vet sign the back of the pictures to make it more official.

Don't have any signage out front that you are a farm. Our animals can't be seen from the road.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 5, 2009)

Wildlife cams at gates to monitor nighttime activity, with  solar charged motion sensor lights attached?  

Heard horse meat was going for $40 per lb. on the black market and they have had 20 horses stripped of their meat down in FL.  Sort of like a horse chop shop ring.


----------



## ducks4you (Nov 5, 2009)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Heard horse meat was going for $40 per lb. on the black market and they have had 20 horses stripped of their meat down in FL.  Sort of like a horse chop shop ring.


How sad!  
I didn't realize it was STILL a problem.  I like the suggestion about the Wildlife cam's.

Keep the ideas coming!  They might prevent the theft of someone's livestock...OR  4-footed Best Friend!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 5, 2009)

A ranch I used to work at had every gate double latched with two different types of latches, one usually being a chain wrapped several times around the post. It was a bit of a pain but it kept curious animals from escaping and could also delay someone trying to steal a horse or cow just enough to call the police or set the dogs on them.

Motion sensor or mercury lights near gates would also help deter thieves.


----------



## Echos_dad (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got a sign on my drive reading:

*"If you can read this,  you're in range!"*


----------



## SweetDreams (Nov 27, 2009)

So....

What do you do when the thieves steal the *gate*?

Yeah, they took the suckers right off the hinges....



At least the pasture wasn't occupied at the time. 

But now our homeowners insurance lets us add the livestock at fair market value in case of theft, drowning, or....fire.  We just have to keep pictures and a log (Which I do) to prove they were ours, and now are gone.....


Any other good ideas?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

whoot!

do you have the one that says:

We Don't Call 911

;-)


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 27, 2009)

Since we have no outdoor lights or pole lights, theives would kill themselves just trying to get to the gate at night LOL only to find it's guarded on one side by hotwire rated for the thick woolly coats of sheep (and thus stronger) and that the gate is infact locked. HA-HA-HA


----------



## ducks4you (Nov 29, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Since we have no outdoor lights or pole lights, theives would kill themselves just trying to get to the gate at night LOL only to find it's guarded on one side by hotwire rated for the thick woolly coats of sheep (and thus stronger) and that the gate is infact locked. HA-HA-HA


  THIS is the best one, yet!!


----------



## ()relics (Nov 30, 2009)

Let me start by saying,"I've never had any of my animals stolen out of my pasture."  I did have my gate opened once by "someone" but nothing was  missing...just a little round-up when I got home...But I have heard that people have had cattle and horses stolen in the area....I contribute my "safe pasture" to my ever present donkey Daisy....
      If you did decide that you wanted to "steal" one of my horses or maybe a boer goat or two;You then would have to deal with Daisy....Not that she is really that mean but you would have a hard time leaving the pasture without her...you might back your trailer up and rope a horse  to lead it into your "get-away trailer" and you would find that you were getting not only the intended horse but also a "rather grouchy" donkey.  You see, if anything leaves she must go with, thats just her thing...she goes to the fair with us...to goat shows...on trail rides...because I haven't figured out how to "Not take her" without her tearing the place down while we are gone..
.......Now back to the horse thief...He/she would find that there was no way for him to get the intended horse/goat without the donkey...Push her away and you would find that she bellows loud enough "to wake the dead"...Thats not good for the silent type thief...So they decide to just load the beast and take her too....Another wrong choice...When the trailer door closes if she is not COMPLETELY happy she is going to demolish your trailer which again is rather loud....If some way you manage to get her home I guarentee you will be bringing her back ASAP...She hates to stay the night away from her home.....If you have ever seen a 400# jenny when she is angry, then you know what I'm talking about....
  So I guess the donkey method works for me....well so far...She keeps the dogs and coyotes away too......JMO...Get A Donkey...I have 1 for sale.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 1, 2009)

Echos_dad said:
			
		

> I've got a sign on my drive reading:
> 
> *"If you can read this,  you're in range!"*


I love this post!
Same here!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 1, 2009)

any theives wanting your stuff bad enough could get it.

so when times are hard like now in the economy everything is fair game, do what ya gotta to give adequate protection...it is all you can do against someone truly wanting to steal.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Luckily our barn and animals are at the bottom of a hill behind our house, so you can't see them unless the horses are in the upper field by the road. We've never had a problem, except for a few times when a neighbor threw rotten veggies into the pasture. There was a supposed palomino paint horse stolen in our area, but the people couldn't prove that they didn't just leave a gate open. I never heard the outcome of that story, but it definitely created a panic in our area. 

Its scary to think someone would come and try to steal my horses or other animals, but they'd have a tough time getting past my cattle dog! LOL


----------



## SweetDreams (Dec 1, 2009)

Where we are, thieves come from out of nowhere. 

I hate to say it, but they have taken everything you can imagine. 
From the batteries/radiators out of old cars, to the cement statues of forest animals we had in a garden. To say its rural is an understatement, but it doesn't slow people down.

Unfortunately, we don't live on the same property as some of our pasture/barns. So, it makes it look more abandoned, and a very easy target. 

The absolute worst? Having the house "paint-balled".


----------



## ducks4you (Dec 2, 2009)

ADDENDUM:
http://cde.frycomm.com/hitchup/1A4b0454435cdf2312.cde/page/12
How to Keep Your Trailer from being Stolen
1. Personalize your trailer.
2. Invest in security devices.  Hitch locks.
3. Insure your trailer.
4. Document your trailer.


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 3, 2010)

aahh yes I heard about RoPo's problem back on BYC...I am posting regulary there now. I am Chickiezz on there..also joined her Facebook page.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Apr 4, 2010)

Here ID chips are only $25 extra now if you have your critter sedated for another reason.  So it's getting more popular, when your horse is getting a teeth float or being gelded, whatever.  I think it should be combined with a noticable brand or tatoo so they know that this horse is microchipped though.  Dogs are routinely scanned if found but livestock are not checked at auctions or meat packers.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 4, 2010)

ducks4you said:
			
		

> I was reading this post on BYC:
> _Stolen Horse--- Media, Lawyers, Humane Society Won't Help_


I agree that it's worth thinking about the possibility of animals being stolen off your property --- but I just want to point out that the thread you're referring to is a COMPLETELY different situation altogether, and nothing being mentioned in *this* thread would have had the slightest effect in that case. 

The situation there is that she leased the horse to someone who then wouldn't give it back and in fact 'sold' it to someone else (a relative).

Moral of the story being, don't lease out something you're not willing to potentially lose; and if you are 'on the fence' about it, do a background check on the person and keep close and frequent tabs on the horse.

Just sayin',

Pat


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 5, 2010)

A lease is NOT a sale.  IF the lessee does not make regular payments on time, then the owner takes the property back. Think about car leases, something which I will NEVER do, when someone misses ONE payment or is late, the car company can take the car back.  When your lease is over, the property STILL belongs to the lesser, that is, the owner NEVER gives up the right of ownership, i.e., the car company takes back the car that was leased to you.

The horse owner on the thread in reference should have been able to get her property back, which, in HER case was stolen from her.  The person to whom she leased her horse has changed the agreement from "lease" to "short sale," decided that he had been buying the horse, had paid enough for it, and wanted to sell what he NOW considers to be his property.  

NOT the same, but it begs the question:  how to we protect our equine property?  Thus, "keep your horses from being stolen, your pastures safe."


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 5, 2010)

I do think that it was right to reference the poster on BYC for this post. Its the same idea, what precautions can you take to make sure your equine friend is protected when leasing? Approved boarding facilities and having private facilities approved before your horse leaves your property. A solid lease contract, ect.

I'm thinking about leasing out Mylie this fall or next fall (or part boarding if I bring her to the city with me in my 2nd year) and I will have a list of pre-approved boarding facilities where I know my horse will be well taken care of by experts.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 6, 2010)

As I said in my previous post, I entirely agree this is a good topic to discuss.

All I'm saying is that NOTHING being discussed on this thread (prior to my post anyhow) would have done any good whatsoever in RoPo's case. Not locking gates, not having barn surveillance, not tattooing or microchipping, none of it.

Keeping a horse from being stolen once you have voluntarily let it off the property in someone else's custody is a much much different kettle o' fish -- and really is pretty much impossible to ensure 100%, you are always going to be dependant to some degree on Faith In The Basic Good Nature Of Your Fellow Man. (e.t.a. - boarding at a trusted facility_ is no guarantee_, although obviously it is a bit safer than having the horse go off somewhere else. Likewise 'a well written contract', 'having known the person for a while', 'having the horse chipped', etc etc)

Pat


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 6, 2010)

Agreed.


----------

